# Kon Tiki 669



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi 

Anyone out there got a Kon Tiki 669?

Just done a deal on one today 2010 model to collect in a couple of weeks. Any tips or advise needed on this vehicle>

Anita


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oo blimey, Anita.

We were looking at one at the Shepton Show last weekend. I love the space, the bedroom, and the kitchen. I don't know if the lounge would work for us, TBH, but it's a smashing-looking van.

What improvements and/or changes have they made from the 2009 to the 2010?

Gerald


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Gerald

Our downside was the Lounge as well. After being used to having a large rear lounge in our Arapaho its going to seem very small.

But, after spending quite a few weeks away in it this summer we have got fed up of having to make a bed up every night then have to put it all away again in the morning.....getting lazy now we getting older :? 

I have not seen the one we're having yet as only coming from factory next week, but they say the changes from the 2009 one we viewed today are only cosmetic......different colour fridge door and similar stuff like that, nothing major. There are not even any pictures yet on it.

Anita


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

anita302 said:


> But, after spending quite a few weeks away in it this summer we have got fed up of having to make a bed up every night then have to put it all away again in the morning.....getting lazy now we getting older :?


Absolutely with you on this one.



anita302 said:


> I have not seen the one we're having yet as only coming from factory next week, but they say the changes from the 2009 one we viewed today are only cosmetic......different colour fridge door and similar stuff like that, nothing major. There are not even any pictures yet on it.


The 2009 one we looked at was nice. I have an issue with using a camping table in the lounge, although the small swan-necked coffee table looked OK. I do like a fixed table. But I fell in love with the look of the thing way back when I first saw pictures of it. I think the 649 might suit us better. Still no fixed table though 

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have a Bessacarr E789 which has the same front lounge but a different rear bed. We got the van in March this year and so far we love it. Plenty of space and a lovely double bed at the back. 

We use the van as a family of 4 most of the time (2 daughters 13 & 16) and also a large Labradour. So the van gets a good test when we are away. 

No real major problems so far and we have done over 4,000 miles and at least 40 nights in the van. 

I guess the biggest difference to you will be loosing the rear lounge, but getting a fixed rear bed. You should find the kitchen area is better that your van as well. We nearly bought an AT Cheiften but preferred the Swift Group van and don't forget if you get problems swift will sort them out. 

The front lounge is easy ok for 6 people to lounge about in comfort, with the table being the only down side. We manage with just the small coffee table and will probally just buy another coffee table and leave the free standing table at home. 

Also I bet you prefer the X250 to drive? 


Richard..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*

Hello

The 649 has a table Gerald, in a dinette arrangement. I love that model, but alas, the small fridge makes it a non starter for me.

The Arapayo is a firm favourite in all respects, other than, im my opinion, the dowdy interior. I believe the 2010's are a lot more jazzy though.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> with the table being the only down side. We manage with just the small coffee table and will probally just buy another coffee table and leave the free standing table at home.


That's interesting, Richard. Can you all (4) sit around the coffee table, or is it fine for 2 people?



Rapide561 said:


> The 649 has a table Gerald, in a dinette arrangement. I love that model, but alas, the small fridge makes it a non starter for me.


Ahh, yes you're right Russell. And therein lies another tale. I don't know what it is, but the Swift dinettes look soooo 60's to me. I don't know why. I didn't know about the small fridge (just shows how much you miss when you don't look at the thing in the flesh) but that would be a no-no for us too.

Sorry, Anita - we (OK, I) seem to be hijacking your thread 

Annie has just asked what I'm doing, and I explained that you were buying a 669. She replied: "ooh, that was nice, wasn't it?" There can be no higher praise :wink:

Gerald


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Gerald.

I have no problems with you hijacking the thread. It's interesting reading all the comments.

Thank you to Annie as well for her comments. Was the one you saw at the show from West Country Motorhomes?

I'm really looking forward to changing the MH now, but got a lot of sorting out to do next weekend when we come to empty the Arapaho :? 

Don't get me wrong anyone that has a Arapaho, we have loved every minute of the van, but now fancy a change.

Anita


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Gerald

The small table is fine for 2 and at a push 3 can eat from it. The best thing about not using a big table is the space you get. We have taken our big table out of are van still unused and leave it at home.

I am sure I can remember see a picture of you in Nukes van having a drink with a few freinds?

Are you thinking of changing you van?

One other big diffrance with the Highline Swift is the overcab bed is usable where as the AT overcab bed is a lot smaller.


Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Richard

Thanks for the info. Very interesting.



RichardnGill said:


> I am sure I can remember see a picture of you in Nukes van having a drink with a few freinds?


I deny everything.



RichardnGill said:


> Are you thinking of changing you van?


Only for the _right_ van, Richard :wink:

Gerald


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Picked up the our New Kon Tiki 669 last Saturday.

So far not doing to bad, a few small bits and pieces still to be sorted but besides that all going well.

Sad to wave good bye to the old Arapaho, but so nice to go to bed on Saturday night and not have to make up a bed. :wink: 

Anita


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

Does your new vehicle have the new LED panel over the door, if so out of interest can you switch off all the LED's at night as they look very bright in the pictures.

Also do you know what other differences there were between the '09 and '10 models beside the Rear camera?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

jettdt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your new vehicle have the new LED panel over the door, if so out of interest can you switch off all the LED's at night as they look very bright in the pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

Just to answer the question about the Control Panel, yes, it automatically dims after about 30 seconds, so that it does not disturb your sleeping.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Ash

Are you going to have one of the tag models at the NEC?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jettdt,

Yes, I believe we will have a number of TAG Kon-tiki’s at the NEC.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Jettdt

The main differences we have noticed are:

The Fridge/Freezer has now got Silver panel doors.

Instead of the camera/sat nav being on the dash your get a larger mirror with the camera built in and a Tomtom for the screen. (which I think you know)

Otherwise, cannot think of anything else. Have only every seen a 2009 for half a day, so cannot remember everything that may have changed.

Anita


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Anita,

I will probably go to the show and have a good look, there are not many demos of this size around!


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi 669rs, 
We are on our second 669 we had a 07 overcab bed one and now picked up an 09 one in April. we solved the table situation by fitting a 8" piece of 1" square tube (from B&Q) and fitted it at floor level (actually on the carpet) to the wood behind the drivers seat. this means that we can slide the table leg into the square tube and secure the table in position when we travel and just slide it out again to use it when we stop. We have found the leg a tight fit and quite secure. 
We also traced an annoying rattle to the very flimsy heatsheild above the exhaust system it must have been broken before the caravan body was fitted as it is protected by the exhaust once all together. an easy cheap fix ( £20 from fiat) 
We love the fact that the boiler has now been lowered so we can use the kitchen cupboard but not so useful as you can't store food in it due to the heat generated by the boiler, as Swift had not thought to put insulation above the boiler.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

669ers

Just got a question about the overhead panel about the side door.

Does anyone else have lights flashing on there panel when your driving along??

Ours does, asked the dealer about it and they said they would go out after a while.....but they don't.

Just wondered if this was normal before I go back to the dealer again.

Anita


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Anita,

How old is your 669?

I assume you mean the Control Panel is flashing while driving, can you tell which lights / LEDs are flashing?

Ash


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Ash

It is a new 2010 model.

The colour of the lights flashing is the green (2 of them - one on each side)

Anita


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Ash

It is the new 2010 model

And the colour of the lights flashing are green (one on each side)

Anita


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Anita,

On the control panel, you have the two outer semi-circles, which indicate the battery that is in use and the voltage. The two inner circles show the status of the water tanks.

Is it one of these that are flashing?

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

It is the green light in the middle of the two circle.

The ones that light up to indicate if your using vehicle or leisure battery.

Anita


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Anita,

I have asked Sargents (our electrical supplier) to look into this issue, as I am not sure of the cause of the flashing. 

They will come back, but, in the mean time, if you would like to contact them, they can be contacted on : 01482 678981.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rattle*

GTS1 - interesting re the rattle. I have exactly the same trouble - even when parked up, the wind makes the thing rattle. What exactly is it?

Russell


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hiya im glad you have mentioned the flashing lights whilst driving , we have just arrived home from a weekend break and the missis notices the flashing lights , we are not sure but we wondered if it might indicate that the leisure and veichle batteries are being charged whilst driving ...

Ash.


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Rattle*

On top of the exhaust system there is a heatshield, it is made of a very thin aluminimum sheet bolted on in each corner. 
I think mine was damaged before the caravan body was fitted as this thin heatshield is very exposed at that stage. 
I don't think it will be a very common problem, mine had a hole through the middle I will try and attach a photo which is better that trying to explain.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

The two Green leds flash to indicate that the engine is running and is part of normal operation.

If you have any futher concerns, please give me a call on 01482 678981

Regards,

Clive


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Sargent said:


> The two Green leds flash to indicate that the engine is running and is part of normal operation.
> 
> If you have any futher concerns, please give me a call on 01482 678981
> 
> ...


Problem solved cheers ....

Ash


----------

